# Brauche Ratschläge zur Winterfestmachung vom Filter und Teich



## mkburg (29. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,

ich hätte gern ein paar Ratschläge zur Winterfestmachung meines neuen Teiches mit Filter.
Vorab ein Video vom Istzustand:




_View: https://youtu.be/exXbakevI0k_

So habe ich es mir gedacht:
Eine kleine 2500 l/h Pumpe läuft auch im Winter, das Wasser wird vom Skimmer abgesaugt (5 cm unter OK Wasseroberfläche), der Bodenablauf ist zu.
 Zurück geht das Wasser in 30 cm unter OK Wasseroberfläche.
Die große Luftpumpe (Aquaforte V-60) für das Helix ist aus.
Für den Winter möchte ich an diversen Stellen im Filter und Teich Ausströmer anordnen, nur wo? Was ratet Ihr mir? Kleinere Luftpumpe für den Winterbetrieb?
Nach dem zweiten IBC geht ja auch ein Rohr zum Pflanzenfilter welches ja im Winter nicht durchströmt wird. Wie kann dies winterfest gemacht werden? Durch ein Heizkabel?
Im richtigen Winter wird der Pflanzenfilter ja nicht durchströmt, kann ich bei warmem Wetter im Winter dort Wasser durchlaufen lassen oder führt dies zu einen zu starken Belastung des Teichwassers mit Nitrat und Nitrit?


----------



## mkburg (2. Dez. 2015)

Hat keiner eine Meinung hierzu?
Ich würde mich auch über teilweise Beantwortung freuen.


----------



## Ida17 (2. Dez. 2015)

Nabend!

Luftströmer sind, gerade bei Fischen!, ein must-have! Viel zu deiner Filteranlage kann ich nicht sagen, schön groß, aber ich kenne mich da nicht aus. Was für Fische hast du im Teich? Wie sieht es mit Flachzonen aus? Solche Luftströmer sollten dort platziert werden, damit die "warmen" unteren Wasserschichten nicht vermischt werden mit den kalten. Es gibt die Dinger ja auch mit 2 oder 4 Schläuchen, die sind ziemlich kühl für so einen großen Teich, da genug Schlauchlänge vorhanden ist. Die kann man zb. parallel an beide Enden zueinander legen. 

Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen


----------



## samorai (2. Dez. 2015)

Hallo!
Als aller erstes sollte die klappbare Filter-Abdeckung von unten mit Styrodur gedämmt werden. Dann sollte man verhindern das Schmelzwasser eindringen kann. Klemmpfilz / Rockwoll in Streifen schneiden und großzügig mit Teichfolie abdecken. Dabei dient das Rockwoll auch zur Be / Entlüftung der Hölzer ( Schimmel).
Einen E-Heizkörper in den Filterkeller und auf Frostwächter gestellt. Heizkörper mit einer Blechabdeckung vor tropfendes Kondenswasser schützen in Form von einem Spitzdach.
Das Ansaugen in nur 5 cm tiefe finde ich zu wenig, denn Winter 2009 war das Eis(nach Bohrung) 28 cm dick, da pinkelt Deine Pumpe wie ein Eskimo.
Belüfter, da Du einen langgezogenen Teich hasst alle 3-4 m nur an einem Ufer und in 20 cm tiefe,das reicht um die Faulgase abzuführen.


mkburg schrieb:


> Im richtigen Winter wird der Pflanzenfilter ja nicht durchströmt, kann ich bei warmem Wetter im Winter dort Wasser
> durchlaufen lassen oder führt dies zu einen zu starken Belastung des Teichwassers mit Nitrat und Nitrit?


Bedenkenlos, Pflanzen sind "Verwerter / Umwandler" ! Wenn der __ Hel-x noch davor sitzt kommt da nicht viel an (Sommer). 
Im Winter noch weniger, kein Fisch kotet dann mehr.

Ron!


----------



## mkburg (5. Dez. 2015)

Am Skimmer habe ich aktuell noch ein Ausströmer, Dieser sollte nur dafür sorgen, dass dem Skimmer im Winter nichts passiert.
Ich hatte auch gedacht, eine Halskrause aus porösen Schlauch umzulegen und damit den Skimmer Eisfrei zu halten.
Für den Teich hatte ich schon immer im Winter ein Ausströmer in etwa 20 cm Wassertiefe mit guten Ergebnissen eingesetzt.
@samurai
Welche Temperatur hattest du 2009 unter 28 cm Eis?
Für einen Extremwinter lege ich ein Heizkabel in den Teich welches ich bei Bedarf (Angst) einschalte.


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2015)

Mehr wie minus Null, sorry nicht gemessen! Aber die Außentemps waren Nachts -15 bis -20 Grad, die Fische hatte es nichts weiter ausgemacht bzw.waren im darauf folgenden Jahr alle wieder da, also keine Verluste.
Und die Eisdecke sowohl auch Schnee ist die natürliche Dämmung im Winter.
Nur im Hochteich kann es zu Abweichungen kommen.
Der Skimmer kann ruhig einfrieren, da passiert nichts, wenn der Druck vom Eis außen und im inneren der gleiche ist!!!!! Also RAUS mit dem Belüfter-Stein.

Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (5. Dez. 2015)

mkburg schrieb:


> Welche Temperatur hattest du 2009 unter 28 cm Eis?
> Für einen Extremwinter lege ich ein Heizkabel in den Teich welches ich bei Bedarf (Angst) einschalte.



Ähhm Ich hatte ab 2008 zB. gar kein Eis auf dem Teich und ca.5°C Wassertemperutur, die Heizkabel würde ich eher in deinen Filter legen , Fische können sich daran verbrennen

salve Patrick


----------



## mkburg (6. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

den Ausströmer im Skimmer habe ich entfernt, jetzt läuft der Skimmer wieder normal, auch das bewegliche Teil vom Skimmer ist wieder drauf. Auch wenn aktuell nur die kleine 2500'er Pumpe dran ist, wird doch einiges vom Skimmer aufgefangen.
Mein 10 m Notheizkabel hat 60 W/m ich kann mir da nicht vorstellen, das sich daran ein Fisch verbrennen kann.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Dez. 2015)

mkburg schrieb:


> Mein 10 m Notheizkabel hat 60 W/m ich kann mir da nicht vorstellen, das sich daran ein Fisch verbrennen kann.



Da bist du nicht der erste der sich das nicht vorstellen kann, hier im Forum schwirren Bilder von Heizkabelteichfischen rum mit Brandwunden am Bauch , denn die Fische legen sich auf dem Kabel ab und werden schön langsam gegart

salve Patrick


----------



## mkburg (8. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

zwei Fragen:
Was mache ich mit der Tauch UVC? Ich habe gelesen, das unter 10° die UVC nicht benötigt wird und somit raus kann. Mich würde es nicht stören, wenn ich die Tauch UVC mit einer Zeit Schaltuhr ab und zu einschalte. Ich habe nur Angst, was passiert damit sollte der Filter (teilweise) einfrieren an der Stelle wo die Tauch UVC hängt.

Habt Ihr Tipps zu einem elektronischen Temperaturregler mit Sensorkabel ins Wasser?

Michael


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Dez. 2015)

Häufiges ein und ausschalten tut der UVC Röhre nicht gut, das hat Einfluß auf die Lebensdauer.
Und solage die Pumpe läuft sollte auch nichts einfrieren.


----------



## mkburg (14. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe die letzten Tage viel gelesen. Einen Filterkeller wie ich Ihn habe, ist ja nicht selten.

So will ich jetzt weiter vorgehen:

Das 110 Rohr welches nicht durchströmt wird, will ich mit einem Heizkabel mit Thermostat (2 m 32 W (ob das reicht?)) umwickeln und dies dann noch mit Armaflex isolieren, den Schieber wollte ich auf lassen, damit auch etwas Wärme den Schieber und die ersten cm frostfrei hält.

Die Terrasse wollte ich mit einer Plane abdecken, damit die „Erdwärme“ gehalten wird, vielleicht geht es ohne Styrodur.

Im Filterkeller und im Filter soll noch je ein Temperatursensor rein, damit ich weiß was unter der Plane für Temperaturen herrschen.

Ist es eventuell sicherer, den Schieber zum Bodenablauf 1 cm auf zu lassen, damit ein klein wenig Strömung da ist um dies auch frostfrei zu halten.

Das 10 m Heizkabel welches ich schon habe, will ich nun in den ersten IBC rein legen um bei sehr ungünstigen Temperaturen einzuschalten.. Leider habe ich kein Thermostat dafür, ich habe nur den Temperaturschalter TS 125 gefunden im Netz der den notwendigen Schutzgrad hat, gibt es was Günstigeres?

Ob die UVC Lampe Winter an oder aus ist, wird ja im Netzt stark diskutiert, wie ist hier die Meinung?

Wie viel Luft pumpt Ihr im Winter in den Teich?


Michael


----------



## samorai (15. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Michael!


mkburg schrieb:


> Wie viel Luft pumpt Ihr im Winter in den Teich?


Ich habe eine Hailea V20 Membranpumpe, eigentlich das ganze Jahr zum belüften angeschlossen an 4 Ausgängen für 27000 l an. Verbrauch 20 W und bringt 1200l/h.
Das vierte Jahr beliefert sie jetzt den Teich ohne zicken. Man könnte sagen sie läuft und läuft  ....!

Ron!


----------



## mkburg (16. Dez. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Michael!
> 
> Ich habe eine Hailea V20 Membranpumpe, eigentlich das ganze Jahr zum belüften angeschlossen an 4 Ausgängen für 27000 l an. Verbrauch 20 W und bringt 1200l/h.
> Das vierte Jahr beliefert sie jetzt den Teich ohne zicken. Man könnte sagen sie läuft und läuft  ....!
> ...


Ich hätte gedacht, das so viel Luft im Winter den Teich zu stark auskühlt?


----------



## troll20 (16. Dez. 2015)

mkburg schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht, das so viel Luft im Winter den Teich zu stark auskühlt?


Jup so seh ich das auch. Bei mir werkeln glatte 4 Watt mit 2 Ausströmern aus dem Aquariumbereich. Selbst wenn ringsum um mein Häuschen 20 cm Eis sind, da drin ist nichts.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/447236/


----------



## samorai (16. Dez. 2015)

Aha, Ihr meint es ist zuviel des "Guten" !
Der Teich hat die Form einer Acht und ist 15m lang, die beiden breiten sind ca. 6m.
Die Belüfter liegen am Rand in einer Tiefe von 20-25cm und die "Technik" ist ausgeschaltet.
Es gibt also keinen Umlauf mehr.

Ron!


----------



## jolantha (17. Dez. 2015)

Michael, 
versuch doch einfach mal ein bißchen gelassener zu werden . 
Wir haben doch noch gar keinen Winter 
Bei mir gibt es im Winter selbst bei -20° nur die Belüftersteine, und sonst nichts. 
Pumpen bleiben ausgeschaltet am Boden liegen, Heizung und Abdeckung gibt es keine .
Dieser Teich existiert seit 17 Jahren, und ich habe über Winter noch keinen Fisch verloren.
Die Luftschicht, die sich unter der Eis - und Schneedecke bildet, ist Isolierung genug
( sofern es noch mal sowas gibt )


samorai schrieb:


> Die Belüfter liegen am Rand in einer Tiefe von 20-25cm und die "Technik" ist ausgeschaltet.
> Es gibt also keinen Umlauf mehr.


Bei mir liegen die Belüfter nur 5 - .10 cm tief , sprudeln also nur an der Oberfläche.


----------



## mkburg (17. Dez. 2015)

Es geht ja nur darum, sollte es mal wieder einen Winter geben, auch bei mir und meinem alten Teich mit nur 80 cm und einem Sprudelstein ist nie was passiert.
Die Filterkammer ist aber etwas gefährdeter als ein zugefrorener Teich "ohne" Technik.
Am Sonntag sollen es 12°C werden bei uns, toller Winter.


----------



## center (17. Dez. 2015)

Falls die Info jemanden hilft:
Ich habe am Teich die 110 KG Rohre mit einer Absperrscheibe (100- ähnlich dieser http://www.ebay.de/itm/Absperrschei...318606?hash=item3392afac8e:g:WeQAAMXQ74JTRjCs) verschlossen.
Und die Rohre und den Filter leergesaugt.


----------



## samorai (17. Dez. 2015)

Ich muss hier mal anführen, das die Teiche mit Filter-Keller ganz schön in die Petuillie im Winter kommen. Die viel gerühmte Energie-Ersparnis im Sommer ist in meinen Augen im Winter dahin.
Denn die einen lassen vermindert durchlaufen und die anderen legen Heizungen verschiedener Arten in den Teich oder Filter, oder beides zusammen.

Ron!


----------



## mkburg (17. Dez. 2015)

Das für und wieder eines Filterkellers ist sicherlich ein schönes Extra Thema ...


----------



## samorai (17. Dez. 2015)

Die Zeit dafür, ist jetzt da!

Ron!


----------



## Teich4You (18. Dez. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich muss hier mal anführen, das die Teiche mit Filter-Keller ganz schön in die Petuillie im Winter kommen. Die viel gerühmte Energie-Ersparnis im Sommer ist in meinen Augen im Winter dahin.
> Denn die einen lassen vermindert durchlaufen und die anderen legen Heizungen verschiedener Arten in den Teich oder Filter, oder beides zusammen.
> 
> Ron!


Bitte nochmal erklären was du meinst. Was ist vermindert durchlaufen lassen für ein Nachteil und warum muss jeder mit Filterkeller heizen, bzw. was sollte diese Leute von Leuten mit ohne Filterkeller unterscheiden?


----------



## troll20 (18. Dez. 2015)

Ja Floh die Probleme würde ich auch gern erläutert sehen, aber wie schon @mkburg / Micha schrieb in einem extra Thema. 
Wer erstellt eins?


----------



## mkburg (28. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

jetzt soll doch wohl der "Winter" kommen.
Ich habe jetzt das nicht durchflossene Rohr mit einer Rohrheizung und Isolierung versehen.
    
Zur Beobachtung der Temperaturen gibt es jetzt 3 Temperaturfühler, im Teich bei 80 cm, in der ersten Filterkammer und im Filterkeller.
Mal sehen wie sich die Temperaturen entwickeln. 
Es fehlt noch eine Meinung zur Tauch UVC, ob Ihr die an oder aus habt im Winter.


----------



## mkburg (1. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

die Tauch UVC habe ich nun raus genommen.
Den Filterkeller habe ich heute mit einer Plane abgedeckt eine weiter Isolierung habe ich noch nicht.
 
*Frage: Wer hat langjährige Erfahrung mit Styrodur unter einer Holzterrasse aus  Douglasie? Fault das Holz dadurch nicht?*
Im Filterkeller gibt es für den Notfall 2 Heizungen, die vorgenannte Rohrheizung und ein 600 W Heizkabel im ersten IBC Container. Beide Heizungen lassen sich auf außen schalten.

Michael


----------



## troll20 (1. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Michael, 
gesundes neues Jahr 
Zwischen der Holzkonstruktion der Isolierung sollte schon eine Luftschicht sein die zirkulieren kann. Und Wasser sollte da auch nicht stehen können.
Ich bin gespannt ob das die Rohre aushalten mit der Begleitheizung, ich kenn sowas nur für Metallrohre, da die Heizung ja recht warm wird .


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Michael!

Wenn die Abdeckplane direkt auf dem Holz liegt, kann die Feuchtigkeit nicht raus. Das Holz fault darunter und verfärbt sich unter Umständen.


----------



## mkburg (3. Jan. 2016)

Heute hatten wir -7 °C Außentemperatur, im Filterkeller waren es noch 2,9°C somit hat die Plane fürs erste geholfen.
Mein Filter läuft ja noch durch, leider entnehme ich das Wasser vom Skimmer aus 5 cm Wassertiefe, dadurch habe ich im Filter nur noch 3 °C, im Teich sind noch 3,9 °C in 80 cm Tiefe.
Ich werde bei passendem Wetter eine tiefere Öffnung am Skimmer machen, die nur im Winter offen ist.

Michael


----------



## mkburg (4. Jan. 2016)

Heute ist der Teich zum Teil zugefroren:
 
Rechts hinten ist der Zulauf 30 cm unter Wasser mit 2,5 m³/h (DN110), links der Sprudelstein daneben der Skimmer wo das Wasser entnommen wird.
*Meine Frage: Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn ich am Skimmer auch bei 30 cm mehrere Löcher bohre wo das Wasser dann abgesaugt wird?
Ich mache mir Gedanke über die Temperaturentwicklung im Teich:
  
Michael*


----------



## troll20 (4. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Michael, das sieht ja nicht gut aus. Löcher in den Skimmer bohren halt ich für keine gute Idee.
Etweder hörst du auf zu Pumpen oder Isolierst den Filterkeller.
Was für ein Skimmer ist das? so ein Rohrskimmer?  Kannst du den evtl. abziehen oder nach unten drehen? Aber nur wenn der Filterkelller isoliert ist.


----------



## mkburg (5. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Was für ein Skimmer ist das? so ein Rohrskimmer? Kannst du den evtl. abziehen oder nach unten drehen?


Das ich nicht selber darauf gekommen bin, es ist ein Rohrskimmer, drehen müsste gehen wenn das Eis nicht währe.


----------



## troll20 (5. Jan. 2016)

Na das Eis ist mit etwas heißen Wasser wohl das kleinste Problem, aber die kalten Finger .....
Zum Glück soll es ja zum WE wärmer werden.
Was noch von Vorteil wäre ist, wenn du nicht unbedingt an der Ansaugstelle belüftest, denn da wird ja durch die Bewegung das Wasser Eisfrei gehalten, aber meist die Temp. stärker herab gesetzt.
Was ist mit der Isolierung vom Filterkeller, kannst du die nicht etwas verbessern?


----------



## mkburg (6. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,



troll20 schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Isolierung vom Filterkeller, kannst du die nicht etwas verbessern?


Ich werde dann wohl für den nächsten Winter Styrodur unter dem Holz anbringen (30 mm ?), gibt es da unterschiedliches Styrodur? Wichtig ist aber auch, dass keine Luft durchziehen kann, dann bringt die Isolierung ja nichts.
Ob ich da Styrodur im Sommer immer abmache, damit das Holz nicht fault? Ich habe die typischen __ Douglasie Holzdielen die auch unten Nuten haben.
Ich habe leider noch keinen gefunden, der langjährige Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat.

Michael


----------



## mkburg (17. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen den Skimmer gedreht und somit wird das Wasser in 30 cm abgesaugt.
Im Teich sieht man jetzt aber noch deutlich die Strömung durch die doch recht kleine Pumpe (2,5 m³/h) einmal da wo  das Wasser raus kommt und am Ende des Teiches.
 
*Ist es vielleicht besser im Winter nicht so eine "starke" Strömung zu haben um das Schichtenwasser zu erhalten?*
Wie macht Ihr dass? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, am Auslass das Wasser zu streuen (Rohr mit vielen kleinen Löchern).
Selbst bei mir gibt es noch unterschiedliche Temperaturen:
  30 cm 1,5°C
100 cm 2,5 °C
150 cm am Teichgrund kann ich nicht messen
Habt Ihr Euer Wasser auch mal in unterschiedlichen Tiefen gemessen?

Michael


----------



## troll20 (17. Jan. 2016)

0 cm Eis seit 1 Januar,  bis auf den Bereich wo das Häuschen steht.
Alles weitere kann ich nur unter dem Häuschen messen und da liegen die Werte bei :
30 cm 2 -3 °C ab 60 cm sind es schon 5 und bei 1, 4m derzeit 9°C
Aber bei mir wird auch nichts gepumpt.


----------



## mkburg (29. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wenn die Abdeckplane direkt auf dem Holz liegt, kann die Feuchtigkeit nicht raus. Das Holz fault darunter und verfärbt sich unter Umständen.


Ich habe gestern die Plane wieder abgenommen, glücklicherweise hat sich das Holz nicht verfärbt, dies lag sicherlich an den winterlichen Temperaturen und dass das Holz schon ein paar Jahre alt ist.

Michael


----------

